# Haunt for HEP (Homeless Empowerment Program)



## mlongfsu (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi folks, new to the group and I was hoping to share our Haunt with those with similar interests. This is our 4th year and everything is one of a kind as all of our props are built by hand. We have some large static props, 7 pneumatic props (ranging from a single cylinder to 5 in our most animated props) and of course a bunch of scare actors (local High School Theater kids). I hope you like it and welcome all feedback, good, bad, or constructive.

Haunt for HEP 2020:


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I really enjoyed that. HEP is a non-profit?


----------



## mlongfsu (Aug 26, 2021)

yes, non-profit. hepempowers.org is their site.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Do any of the homeless work in the haunt?


----------



## mlongfsu (Aug 26, 2021)

No, none of the homeless. We use kids from the local high-school theater program.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks great. We used that same track in a haunt in Texas a few years ago.


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

Great Haunt!


----------



## ZombieBride (May 14, 2018)

Excellent haunt and a great video too!


----------

